# Variable in url an ander seite übergeben



## Mann (5. Mrz 2009)

Hallo möchte den Wert aus screen.width an die aufgerufene 3.php übergeben.
Kann mir jemand da weiter Helfen?

[HIGHLIGHT="html"]<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html><head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">

document.write (screen.width + "x" + screen.height);

alert(screen.width + "x" + screen.height);
self.location.href = "http://www.xxx.de/3.php?var1=".screen.width;

</script>
</head>
<body>
<p><a href="../screen.htm#allgemeines">zur&uuml;ck</a></p>
<? echo "AUF:   ".$Test;?>
</body>
</html>[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Schandro (5. Mrz 2009)

Das hier ist ein Java Forum...
Java ist KEINE Abkürzung für JavaScript


----------



## Mann (5. Mrz 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Das hier ist ein Java Forum...
> Java ist KEINE Abkürzung für JavaScript





Na klasse....


Kannste mir mal sagen was der Unterschied ist?


----------



## Noctarius (5. Mrz 2009)

Das Java nun mal nicht JavaScript ist und nur indirekt und auf sehr hässliche Weise die Java Syntax in JavaScript verschandelt wurde 

JavaScript ist wie der Name sagt eine Scriptsprache, normal rein interpretiert und nicht wie Java eine kompilierte Programmiersprache für eigenständige Anwendungen.

Wikipedia lesen hilft da auch schon


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Siehe: Ihr seid im falschen Forum!. Da findest Du auch ein paar Adressen von JavaScript-Foren.

*Thema verschoben*

Ebenius


----------

